
Documenting conceptions of AI in a short survey - critplat
https://ischooluw.co1.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_eWDnUFB1cyKjDrn?Q_CHL=hackernews
======
critplat
Feedback and replies with thoughts here are also welcome. :)

